# Utahs expected winter? 2013-14



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So what's the prediction on this winter from the experts?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cold with high chance of snow.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Myself and others were saying early and heavy, and talking to guys in the Great Lakes area, they were saying the same, but so far it has not materialized. I was excited enough I cleared my schedule for most of the rifle deer hunt, but as you can see, not much so far. Several people are still saying heavy winter, but when its going to come on, I don't know.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> Myself and others were saying early and heavy, and talking to guys in the Great Lakes area, they were saying the same, but so far it has not materialized. I was excited enough I cleared my schedule for most of the rifle deer hunt, but as you can see, not much so far. Several people are still saying heavy winter, but when its going to come on, I don't know.


Ya just a wonder. Not much winter yet , and clear sky's approaching 70 next week.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Just gotta ask. Why are you asking that question on a wildlife forum, when you're sitting in front of a computer with internet access and hundreds of weather websites available?

I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and say there'll be some long nights followed by short days.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't trust them caterpillars. Little buggers lead ya astray every time.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Just gotta ask. Why are you asking that question on a wildlife forum, when you're sitting in front of a computer with internet access and hundreds of weather websites available?
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and say there'll some long nights followed by short days.


I just gotta ask, why are you questioning a post instead of giving useful information. This forum is the great outdoors, and weather is a big part of it.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Just feedin' the troll. -O,-

I gave you the most accurate prediction available.

How many weather "experts" are you expecting to hear from?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

OKEE said:


> Don't trust them caterpillars. Little buggers lead ya astray every time.


My grandfather used to keep track of tent caterpillars, I think the idea tieing them into how winter is going to go, goes back a ways. They used to say the same thing about how far off the ground paper wasp nests were.

The little bit he kept track of, showed a general correlation between caterpillars and winters, but this was more of a trend, and not much of a yearly predictor. After the big infestations of the mid '80s, the correlation gets much weaker. not many caterpillars in Northern Utah this year.

I hate hiking through those things.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

"I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and say there'll some long nights followed by short days."

Only until December 21, the Solstice, and then through the second half of winter, the days will get longer, and the nights shorter. Not a very accurate forecast.

1-I, I think Fishrmn may be right, you are not going to get good information here


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Ah, but the nights will be longer than the days until the 20th of March. So, until then, my prediction is absolutely correct.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

1-I, Fishrmn was wrong, uh.......I mean right. Maybe you will get accurate info here, looks like you asked the question in the right place after all.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27542918&ni...owpack-this-winter&fm=home_page&s_cid=queue-5


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I just gotta ask, why are you questioning a post instead of giving useful information. This forum is the great outdoors, and weather is a big part of it.


If you ask dumb questions expect smart assed comments. I thought someone as smart as you would know that by now. Maybe you like hanging the sign out there as being the forum jester.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am by no means a meteorologists. The work that we do requires us to predict the weather to some extent though in order to ballpark our upcoming winter protection cost that we are required to perform during the course of construction. We study the predictions pretty hard and this includes scouring the websites and reading the good old Farmers Almanac. Everything that we have come across this year by and large predicts that we will have a slightly warmer year although it looks as if it could end up being quite a bit wetter than normal. Basically the 1-15 corridor is right on the edge of most weather models that separate the warmer than normal area and the wetter than normal area.

Fact is though we have studied this with the same approach for the past 14 years and we are batting about an even .500 which puts us right in line with the experts that we gather the info from. In a nutshell it is a coin flip every year. Plan for the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Badger said:


> If you ask dumb questions expect smart assed comments. I thought someone as smart as you would know that by now. Maybe you like hanging the sign out there as being the forum jester.


So weather is a stupid subject when it comes to wildlife . Note to self .


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Not Stupid, just a stupid question here. I am pretty sure no one on here is a mereoroligist. Look it up on any of the millions of weather sites, or like Muleskinner, gamble on the farmers Almanac. Either way the answer you get here are just going to be opinions.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dont like the weather?Its Utah wait for an hour and it all could change


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't believe people are complaining about 1-I asking a question about the weather in the great outdoors forum. Get over yourselves. This is a great site and if 1-I is anything like me, he'd rather discuss the weather with fellow outdoorsmen, not meteorologists on a weather site.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, but would you go on NOAA weather sites, or weather.com looking for information on deer hunting in Utah?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Yeah, but would you go on NOAA weather sites, or weather.com looking for information on deer hunting in Utah?


Different situation. Deer have nothing to do with and do not effect the weather . The weather however effects deer in every way and hunting and fishing. So weather actually pertains. I'm tired of stupid comments, if you don't like a post leave , your the troll throwing things off course.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Badger said:


> Not Stupid, just a stupid question here. I am pretty sure no one on here is a mereoroligist. Look it up on any of the millions of weather sites, or like Muleskinner, gamble on the farmers Almanac. Either way the answer you get here are just going to be opinions.


Maybe you should go back and actually read all that I wrote.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

To the original poster, I believe it will be a tough winter. I haven't seen that much fat on a deer in a very long time. The tallow across our bucks rear end was at minimum 1.5" thick. Haven't seen that for a very long time. Seems I recall reading about how the animals know what type of winter is coming and prepare for it. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All that much fat means is that it was a good year for feed for them. 

My predictions are:
Some days it will be cold and some days it will be warmer.
Some days will be snowy while others will be sunny, but the fog will show up. 
Deer will be in peoples gardens eating all that nice green stuff under the snow and the home owners will complain. 
Some hunters will want the deer and elk to be fed by the DOW but the DOW will say that they are doing all right. 

Now to wait until next spring to see how close I am. :mrgreen:


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Maybe you should go back and actually read all that I wrote.


Muleskinner, nothing against you on the farmers almanac or being a meteorologist. As you said, it is a coin toss, a gamble. We are going to get what we get but having a question that no one can answer is pointless and only stirs up useless debate. Meteorologist are the only professionals that can be wrong half the time and keep their job.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

understood but if it bothers you so bad why take part in it? Just say no.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Firehawk said:


> To the original poster, I believe it will be a tough winter. I haven't seen that much fat on a deer in a very long time. The tallow across our bucks rear end was at minimum 1.5" thick. Haven't seen that for a very long time. Seems I recall reading about how the animals know what type of winter is coming and prepare for it. Could be wrong though.


They don't necessarily know what is coming, but when they are packing fat like that, they will do much better in the winter to come. Especially if it is heavy. Fat on them at this time of year, is because of conditions from earlier in the year. The deer are increasing, and it is because they are currently healthy.

Do you have pictures by chance of your deer, and the unit he was taken in. I'm not calling BS, I have a legitimate scientific interest in this.

Here is one from last year, very healthy deer.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> Here is one from last year, very healthy deer.


Well, it WAS a very healthy deer...


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

The deer picture is posted in the big game forum, but I didn't take a photo of the fat. Northern Utah unit 456 deer.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Firehawk said:


> The deer picture is posted in the big game forum, but I didn't take a photo of the fat. Northern Utah unit 456 deer.


No problem, but thanks for the unit, no body takes pictures of the fat, uh, well, except me. As people want to know why I just snapped pictures of the carcass, and not the 30" rack.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Firehawk, found it. Yeah, he is a pig, nice! Mine from last year(Not the one in the pic) looked about like that, best eating deer I have ever shot. My wife did not know one of the roasts was venison.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov

Yup. Gonna be winter. Mostly dark.


----------

